# Im New



## Adam_G (26/5/15)

Hey guys

Some friends of mine recommended this forum so I decided to join.

Been vaping for around 3-4 month's started recently making my own juices which is alot of fun once you have developed a really nice juice. 

I hope I can gain some more knowledge from all you experienced vapers on here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

Welcome @Adam_G 

Glad to have you here...in our little cloud 

Good job on vaping for 4 months, and joining the DIY frenzy - it's a wonderful thing 

Enjoy the forum and don't be afraid to ask questions, or just chat 

PS: The first ever Vape Convention is this Saturday (May 30th) in Fourways - come and join us if you can. More info here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (27/5/15)

Welcome and glad to have you. This forum will provide you with help and information that you never expected. It's a great community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/15)

Adam_G said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Some friends of mine recommended this forum so I decided to join.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Adam_G 
Congrats on the vaping and the DIY! Thats super
You are definitely in the right place to learn about vaping. We have some really experienced folk on here. 
Dont be scared to ask questions - most of us are a very friendly bunch

I echo @free3dom 's comment about VapeCon. Its taking place this Saturday in Fourways. Make it if you can. There will be lots of experienced folk there and I am sure you will enjoy it. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/5/15)

welcome @Adam_G 
awesome that you have started creating your own juices so soon after starting to vape.
best wished going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping and DIYing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

